# The good The bad & the confused



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

The Good  = the neighborhood kids, boys especially, seem excited about the display

The Bad  = Yesterday was the 2nd time this month they came into the yard without asking or telling anyone they we're there. ( My daughter caught them on her way back from walking the dog) Our yard is completely fenced.

The Confused  = I am flattered they are curious. Disturbed they would just come into the yard & not tell anyone. Even more bothered that I didn't hear them at all.

My daughter told them if they keep peeking there won't be any surprise left for Halloween. I know she got that from me cause we've talked about it before. <smirk> I do wonder if I am over reacting a bit. Even though I'm on day 4 of being cigg. free I wouldn't say I'm back to normal. whatever my version of normal is, of course.

How would you feel if you we're in this situation?


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I feel your pain wispurs. Not your cig pain (quit 7 years ago) but your haunt intrusion pain. I had some kids ring the door bell the other night but did not touch the props. I was thankful they were just playing around but you never know when they will just say, "screw it" and start grabbing or trashing stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you need to use it as an opportunity to teach kids something about respecting private property, since it's possible their parents haven't thought to do that Next time you see them, just chat in a friendly way, tell them you're happy they're interested in what you do, then tell them you'd appreciate it if they would come to the door first and ask for permission to go into the yard. It's not about spoiling the surprise, it's about learning a common courtesy and reducing the chances of liability if one of them gets hurt on your property.


In our neighborhood, none of the front yards are fenced, so the kids sometimes stray onto property that isn't theirs. We're on good terms with all of them, so most of the time, they don't come over unless they see one of us out in the yard. We've been in the habit for a long time of reminding them about looking both ways before crossing the street and being careful of things like the bricks we have surrounding our flower beds so they don't step on one and trip. If we do see one of the kids in the yard doing something they shouldn't be doing, we go out and have a little chat It's always done in a friendly but firm fashion, and we haven't had any issues.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm one of those neighbors too Roxy. Having a chat with them would be easy. 
I had to know I'm not over reacting before i do. 
thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with what everyone has posted. Asking permission is a sign of respect. Also, you don't want any of the kids to start horsing around and tripping of cords or props and causing damage or intentionally damaging something. 

We live on a street that is a main side road and has a lot of kid traffic on it. It's not fenced in (except for our cemetary fence right now). The only thing the kids might do is sit on the walls leading up to the door.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow. You have a crazy a$$ neighborhood... going from one extreme to another.  
You have a neighbor that wants nothing to do w/ H'ween (as you mentioned in another thread) and different neighbors that can't seem to get enough of it.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

*update*

Last night I went out and talked to the boys about safety and Liability . They seemed cool with it.



CreeepyCathy said:


> wow. You have a crazy a$$ neighborhood... going from one extreme to another.


You mean this isn't normal ?? :googly: Mama always said I attract the odd ones. Or as tell my daughter, its good to get to know your neighbors. then you know which ones are crazy.


----------



## sookie (Oct 12, 2012)

We have our backyards fenced in but the front yards aren't. For the most part they stay off it but there are always one or two who don't.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Talking is good of course, but always be NICE. These boys are the ones that could eventually make or break your haunt. If you are the mean old neighbor then vandalism is possible. That cool neighbor that does the big Halloween and gives good treats never gets vandalized.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

jaege said:


> . If you are the mean old neighbor then vandalism is possible. That cool neighbor that does the big Halloween and gives good treats never gets vandalized.


I feel lucky that I currently am spoken of as the cool mom on the block.
I also don't want to become the mean neighbor. Presently another neighbor has that title.


----------

